# Laundrymats mear Manhattan Club?



## wauhob3 (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know of any laundrymats near MC? We are there for 7 days and then go onto Boston for a couple of days. I'm thinking I may want to do a mid vaction laundry to avoid packing so much. I wish MC had a few washers.


----------



## xzhan02 (Mar 20, 2007)

Would like to know this also.  If nothing convenient, we'd have to check in luggage for the first time in many years.


----------



## IreneLF (Mar 20, 2007)

*I searched yellow pages on line...*

and came up with 2 within walking distance. 
As you know it's not a residential neighborhood;  I would say each of these is within a half mile of the MC.
I'd call to make sure they are actually self service laundries and open for business.
MC is 56th between 6 and 7th Avenues,
Hope these help!


Laundromat Cafe
(212) 664-0177
439 W 50th St Frnt   (would be between 9th and 10th  Avenues)
New York, NY 10019



East 51 Street Launderette
(212) 759-5430
305 E 51st St  (would be around Second Avenue)
New York, NY 10022


----------



## Avery (Mar 20, 2007)

I would also suggest calling the concierge at the MC and asking if they have a service that picks up/delivers. I know they do it for dry cleaning, but they may know of a laundry service, or have a suggestion for a 'do it yourself' place in the neighborhood.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks  I called Park Central Hotel and they don't have washers available either. MC only has a dry cleaning service so I guess it's the two listed which going that far doesn't sound appealing or hand washing or lots of packing.  

Thanks for looking up the addresses.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2007)

Candace,

This link listed laundromats in midtown manhattan - looks like slim pickings and
why they listed a burger joint as the top listing is beyond me.

and here's a list of dry cleaners & laundry service in midtown


I tried calling the concierge at the Manhattan Club but got a recording.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 21, 2007)

Candance,

Here's another midtown dry cleaners and laundry service that a friend recommended to me - they have free pick up and delivery
http://www.alpiansgarmentcare.com/


Richard


----------



## Moosie (Mar 22, 2007)

This may sound silly, but could you UPS some of your clothes just before you leave home so they'll arrive mid week.

Then just ship the soiled clothes home before you head to Boston.

Have no idea if this is feasible or not.


----------



## wauhob3 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I think I have enough outfits packed that we can get away with not doing laundry but if we need to we'll use one of the services referenced. We leave early tomorrow so too late to UPS. I wonder how much it would have cost?


----------

